# LOST/STOLEN - Haflinger Mare - Devon



## Sessle (8 October 2011)

Can you all keep an eye out for Kizzy 14hh haflinger cob mare, trace clip and front shoes, missing from field in Princetown from Thursday morning. Hooves were heard going up the road at Tor royal at 5ish in the morning, she has left behind her friends in the field and surrounding fields, thinking she has been taken. Please pass this information on.

This is on behalf of a friend, Any info please e-mail me - info@nagshots.co.uk and I'll pass it on

Thanks


----------



## Piglet (8 October 2011)

Have you notified Gina at Horsewatch and the Police?


----------



## Sessle (8 October 2011)

Found safe & sound, thanks for everyones messages


----------



## Naryafluffy (10 October 2011)

Was she stolen or did she decide to go for an adventure?


----------

